# Certification Now you see it now you don't



## rlaft (Jan 13, 2003)

Back in the middle of July I received my card and I was listed as being a certification list. Signed my card and passed in my paper work, now the Civil Service site does not list me on any certification lists. Is this normal, after signing a card not to be listed on a certification list if you have accepted?

Just like to know, or are they just wasting my time?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Been there :lol: 
What hapens is Civil Service posts the "certification list" for a brief time. When the city/ town calls for the list, CS will post the list. Once the deadline is up for applicants to reply the list is taken down.
The list main purpose for the list is to inform those whos' card either got lost in the mail, or is just plain MIA.If you moved and did not tell HRD/CS then they won't have your current mailing address, so they notify you this way.

So chances are you are still part of that particular agency, still on the list just not on the web site.

AND its on August. I know a few guys on the list with me who got their card in December 03, sent in the application/Resume, and haven't heard word one from that particular agency. Give it time.

Good Luck


----------

